# Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television use



## sandynator (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm planning to get 32" television in next 2-3 months or it could be early also if I get some VFM Offers.

My needs as below....

*Main use of Television would be normal SD Channel viewing through DTH providers* Currently using Reliance Digital TV since almost last 7 years & may shift to Videocon DTH Or any other better option in October when my yearly recharge is due. *So better up-scaling is of utmost important if I get Full HD TV *

On weekends I would be playing my HD & Full HD movies collection or Music Videos directly through TV so almost all video/audio format playable support is needed. *My doubt is will HD ready TV will be able to play full HD Videos properly?
*

I would be getting good 2 channel powered stereo speakers later on if not with the television. Mostly decided on *Swans D1010 MKii* which will be mostly hooked directly to Television but not sure if it will give optimum audio performance.


Almost till now had finalized *Philips 4000 series 32" LED TV with DDB technology @ 25500* but off late Philips is also offering 1 year warranty only. So its bit let down & moreover recently *VU gaining so much popularity & offering decent 32" HD Ready televisions under 16000 only*

Suggest me few more options in Full HD televisions OR 

Should I get some good cheaper HD ready TV & get some media player or Blue Ray player later on.

I want an clutter free set up so built in DTH Set top box of philips was an advantage. I'm also avoiding Blue ray players or other external media players & Amp for bookshelf speakers.

Please guide Full HD Television OR  HD Ready Television??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

I would recommend getting a FHD tv. There's no point in going for an HD ready tv in 2015 unless you have budget under 10-15k. Do check the tv has 2 HDMI ports minimum as you don't know when you'll need one of them to be available for use and supports most audio/video codecs (if possible H.265 too).


----------



## sandynator (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

I just had doubt if the current Full HD led TVs have good up-scaling so that I can enjoy even normal SD Channel viewing on it.  
80% of television use would be just for SD channel viewing through DTH providers by my parents. So a thought of saving few thousand rupees came to my mind & these funds would have been utilized for getting good budget Bookshelf Speakers & Amplifier combo.

BTW the Philips LED TV which I was planning to get have 2 HDMI & can play all possible formats including MKV container but no H265 codec.

So if recent Full HD LED panels have good up scaling for normal SD channel viewing then I may get Full HD Television only.

Now I just need any better alternative under 30K to  *Philips 32PFL4479/V7 81 cm (32) Full HD DDB LED Television* which would have more than 1 years of warranty especially 3 years. 
Durability is also important aspect minimum 5 years hassle free ownership.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 26, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

No, some TVs refuse to play some MKV files because lack of codec support. And its common with anime as most of them are hi10p encoded.


----------



## Minion (Jul 27, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

I would suggest you this
Philips 40PFL4650/V7 100 cm (40) Full HD EDGE LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com

Philips and Sony tvs have best upscalers and do a better job than rest brands. I would not suggest those swan speakers as they are meant to be used with PCs. They may not sound good with tvs.I would suggest soundbar to use with Tv.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 27, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

read my review here for vu 32" HD ready tv
*www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/192684-vu-32k160-rev-d-review-32-led-tv.html


----------



## sandynator (Jul 27, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32&amp;quot; Full HD or HD Ready Television &amp;amp; best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



Gollum said:


> read my review here for vu 32" HD ready tv
> *www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/192684-vu-32k160-rev-d-review-32-led-tv.html



It was your post which made me to hurry up my purchase decision but now no point in hurrying up.
I will wait till first week of October when my yearly recharge of DTH is expiring.

Till march I guess philips led tvs were having 3 yrs warranty & Videocon DTH platinum pack free. If these offers come again I will grab it without a second thought. 
Lack of these offers especially 3 yrs warranty made me to venture for different cheaper options. May get some good alternatives too by then. Snapdeal SBI offer is somewhat luring too as can save maximum 1500 rupees .

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> I would suggest you this
> Philips 40PFL4650/V7 100 cm (40) Full HD EDGE LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com
> 
> Philips and Sony tvs have best upscalers and do a better job than rest brands. I would not suggest those swan speakers as they are meant to be used with PCs. They may not sound good with tvs.I would suggest soundbar to use with Tv.



Up-scaling is important aspect as I do not see myself or my family using HD Channels in near future. I would use the TV for HD & Full HD content from my external HDD but very rarely. 

The same 40" TV I was eying for first but it will not fit in the available space. 
Current height available is exactly *22 inches [56 cms] *so a only 32 inches televison having height of 52 cms including stand will fit. I may have to reduce the height of existing wooden show case which may give me 2-3 inches of more space.

Moreover I feel that's over kill for my 9 feet x 15.5 feet room. Closest viewing distance would be 5-7 feet while normal sitting arrangement is around 8-12 feets from the wall where the TV would be placed. I doubt about wall mounting due to space issue & television will be placed at extreme right hand side in the room.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]
Even I had the doubt of Swans D1010mkii. Do you know any budget powered stereo speakers under 10k

One more thing bro.. 
How are these TV's with DDB technology which has inbuilt Set top boxes ? Any issues with it?
I will mostly prefer it for clutter free set up & my parents are not comfortable with new technologies so a single remote to operate is advantage.


----------



## Minion (Jul 27, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32&quot; Full HD or HD Ready Television &amp; best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Then you should go with this 
Philips 32PFL4479/V7 81 cm (32) Full HD DDB LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com

Regarding speakers
Apache Tomcat/7.0.52 - Error report heard this in reliance digital it sounds pretty loud Since it was noisy i am not able to judge sound quality)
                                OR
Philips HTL2163B 2.1 Channel Soundbar - Black - Buy Online @ Rs.${productDealModel.offerGroup.sellingPrice}/- | Snapdeal (Its supports Dolby digital I not sure but may have dolby decoder inbuilt within speaker).

Having DDB is definitely is a Plus. 
DDB currently supports by Videocon DTH.Plz ask them about.

- - - Updated - - -

*www.snapdeal.com/product/philips-dsp475u-sound-bar/1345851


----------



## Gollum (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32&amp;quot; Full HD or HD Ready Television &amp;amp; best 2 channel powered speakers for tele*



sandynator said:


> It was your post which made me to hurry up my purchase decision but now no point in hurrying up.
> I will wait till first week of October when my yearly recharge of DTH is expiring.
> 
> Till march I guess philips led tvs were having 3 yrs warranty & Videocon DTH platinum pack free. If these offers come again I will grab it without a second thought.
> ...



I don't understand why the companies do not give 3yr warranty for TV's.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



Minion said:


> Then you should go with this
> Philips 32PFL4479/V7 81 cm (32) Full HD DDB LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com
> 
> Regarding speakers
> ...



Did you meant these speakers??
Shop for Reconnect Thunderstorm RAMSE2105 2.1 channel Satellite Speakers at Reliance Digital

These were damn loud but missing out on clarity while bass was not controlled. Definitely VFM.  Need to recheck again. I hardly had few minutes as the store was about to close.
FM tuner in speakers would be added benefit for my mom.

Now rethinking my choices of speakers.


----------



## Minion (Jul 30, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

These are the speakers i was talking about. 

Philips DSP475U Soundbar (with Wired Subwoofer) - Buy Online @ Rs.${productDealModel.offerGroup.sellingPrice}/- | Snapdeal


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



Minion said:


> These are the speakers i was talking about.
> 
> Philips DSP475U Soundbar (with Wired Subwoofer) - Buy Online @ Rs.${productDealModel.offerGroup.sellingPrice}/- | Snapdeal



My 2 yr old PHILIPS TV Died again yesterday 
The colors go pink after being powered on for 5 minutes on all inputs.
The first time the main board had gone dead in 7 months and took philips 2 months to replace it under warranty.
never buying philips again.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Ooh..
Which model was it?


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Ooh..
> Which model was it?



I dont remember the exact number it was like 32PFL
it had 3HDMI, 2 USB 2composite and 1Component 1RF input and one AV composite output.

the sticker on the bezel said 3ms response time but in reality it was like 9ms or more. Panel wasn't great either. But it was my parents who bought it so I can't say much.

I guess I will courier my new VU TV to them. Its cheap and will do the job.


----------



## sandynator (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Hard Luck bro.

We have got series 5000 24 inch full HD at my uncle's place. Going strong since end of October 2012, still under 3yrs comprehensive warranty.

LED TV 24PFL5957/V7 | Philips

Believe me we found it to be better to similar featured Sony led tv. Both were placed side by side for comparison & Picture clarity of Philips was superb even from an angle while Sony was washed off & it was cheaper too. Not sure but around 2-3k cheaper. BTW we were glued on some cricket match.

Archived KLV-24EX430 : EX430 Series : BRAVIA? LED TV / LCD TV / HD TV / 4K TV : Sony India

You better check the warranty details & pursue the matter with customer care.

EDIT: Remote had developed problem this year which was repaired locally.

I had opened a thread for this too...
*www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/164911-best-22-inch-24-inch-led-around-15k-inr.html


----------



## Gollum (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Hard Luck bro.
> 
> We have got series 5000 24 inch full HD at my uncle's place. Going strong since end of October 2012, still under 3yrs comprehensive warranty.
> 
> ...



I guess I just got a lemon. 
Anyway, machines are just machines, we can always save a buy new ones


----------



## sandynator (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Guys any other suggestions for quality 32inch Full HD 2015 models. Can ditch the DDB features as read its sluggish compared to other normal TV. 
There could be firmware issue as well. Not many companies are coming with DDB feature. Philips them self have not released any 2015 model with DDB feature. Had read somewhere that Philips will be selling off their TV & audio division in many countries & if I'm not mistaken Videocon is the company which makes Philips in India.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

I don't think so. Philips has it's own manufacturing unit in India


----------



## sandynator (Aug 2, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

I was discussing with my elder bro and now thinking of getting an 32 inch ips led tv.

I would like to know will there be any major difference ?as such. Say for eg. playing some heavy action scene movie like transformers in HD quality. 
Will it be better on 60 hertz ips led panel or some 120/240 hertz va panels??

My bro is keen on getting smart led tv.

Buy LG 32LB5820 80 cm (32) LED TV Online at best Prices In India

What all things can we do in smart tv apart from some browsing through wifi? Can we stream movies from the hdd connected to wireless router?


----------



## Gollum (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> I was discussing with my elder bro and now thinking of getting an 32 inch ips led tv.
> 
> I would like to know will there be any major difference ?as such. Say for eg. playing some heavy action scene movie like transformers in HD quality.
> Will it be better on 60 hertz ips led panel or some 120/240 hertz va panels??
> ...



This one is expensive. With that amount you can get a micromax 40+" TV


----------



## sandynator (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



Gollum said:


> This one is expensive. With that amount you can get a micromax 40+" TV


Yesterday we were getting it for 27400 in exchange & 1500 off on emi transaction through credit card.

Waiting for Philips to release 32 inch full hd led tvs. 39, 40 & 42 inches would be overkill for our room which is hardly 9 feet by 15.5 feet rectangular room.

Want to avoid mmx & other not so well know brands. Btw can get 39 inch full hd Philips under 30k with 1 year warranty online.

In Vijay sales store some series 5000 40 inch full hd model would have got in 34k including 3 yrs warranty with exchange of old crt tv plus videocon d2h set top box free. There was chance to bargain more.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Yesterday we were getting it for 27400 in exchange & 1500 off on emi transaction through credit card.
> 
> Waiting for Philips to release 32 inch full hd led tvs. 39, 40 & 42 inches would be overkill for our room which is hardly 9 feet by 15.5 feet rectangular room.
> 
> ...



vijay sales store option looks good to me. At least for 3yrs you dont need to worry


----------



## sandynator (Aug 3, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Vijaysales or any dealers in my locality do not stock 32 inch full hd philips


----------



## sandynator (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

New VU 32 inch full HD showing on flipkart.
Buy Vu 32D6545 80 cm (32) LED TV Online at best Prices In India

Checked VU site & they are offering 2 yrs extended warranty on few model at around 2k for 32 incher but most of them are OOS. Need to visit their experience centres in Mumbai.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 4, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> New VU 32 inch full HD showing on flipkart.
> Buy Vu 32D6545 80 cm (32) LED TV Online at best Prices In India
> 
> Checked VU site & they are offering 2 yrs extended warranty on few model at around 2k for 32 incher but most of them are OOS. Need to visit their experience centres in Mumbai.



I really like the 1:1 pixel mapping on VU. Because of this I can even send 1080p signal to the TV and it accepts it. Unlike other TV's and monitors that give a message out of range.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



Gollum said:


> I really like the 1:1 pixel mapping on VU. Because of this I can even send 1080p signal to the TV and it accepts it. Unlike other TV's and monitors that give a message out of range.



That means I can think of getting the model you got. How was your service experience with VU? 
Only 25-30% of my content is Full HD so I can think of saving some money.

The earlier Full HD model which I mentioned is D Led which is slightly inferior panel if I'm not mistaken. 
Please throw some light on this D led concept.

Also let me know if the panel is bit harder or not as my 4 yrs old nephew will be touching the panel.


----------



## Minion (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

NO,You are wrong here get full HD tv.PQ will be lot sharper than HD tvs.

Direct led is actually better.

In direct led leds are mounted behind screen.
Advantages
1)Better screen uniformity.
2)Can use better speakers due to thickness.
Cons
2)These tvs are little bit thicker than edge led tvs.

1:1 pixel mapping is present in almost all tvs.

These tvs have protective glass touching will not do any damage.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> That means I can think of getting the model you got. How was your service experience with VU?
> Only 25-30% of my content is Full HD so I can think of saving some money.
> 
> The earlier Full HD model which I mentioned is D Led which is slightly inferior panel if I'm not mistaken.
> ...


advantage of a 768p panel is that SD content looks a lot less fuzzier.
Full HD content and 768p look like the same. Advantage? everything looks like its HD


----------



## sandynator (Aug 8, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

As I had nothing to do so I just went to nearby VU brand shop to check this new Full HD model. 
Played my Full HD animated movie [MP4 video] on it but did not liked the colour rendition. Sort of unnatural colour tones, Skin tones also not good.
Transformers 720p mkv video looked lot grainy to my eyes & did not enjoy the fast action scenes like I do on my Dell 2240L. For an price of 19500 its could be ok types. Paying 10% more can get 2 yrs extended warranty.

On the way dropped by at many electronic shops to check if anyone is stocking Philips 32 inch Full HD LED but to my disappointment no one had it. Played same videos on one Philips PFL3230 HD Ready model & it handled it quite well even the Full HD anime. Colors felt true & as per my liking.

Philips DDB television is out of question. DDB was never a success IMO. Not many manufacturers launching any TV with DDB now not even Philips. 
In the end decided to wait for Philips to launch new models for 2015 of second half. 
In UK Philips have come up with Smart & Android TV. Hoping they will launch some Full HD 32 inch LED  from 4100/4200 or 5300/5500 here in India soon.

Thanks you all for the help. [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] & [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] Guys you were of gr8 help. Thanks again.


----------



## Minion (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Heard somewhere DDB only works with videocon DTH though not sure about it.Ezone and Reliance digital stocks philips tvs.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Yes, only videocon has DDB feature.

If you check DDB foundation webpage nothing much happened after 2012. That speaks for its success/failure. There could be many unknown reason also but not much companies coming up with DDB.

P.E. Electronics an videocon company which has licence from philips to develop & market philips tvs in India has also not launched any DDB tv model in first half if 2015.

 Checked Philips 32 pfl 3230 hd ready in ezone but it has only one HDMI port. The philips 32 inch ddb full hd model which is online is nowhere to be seen in Mumbai.

The offer are only on older models. They are like stock clearing till Aug 16th. So I expect they come out with new models by Diwali.

I want to restrict my budget as low as possible so waiting for better deals.
Spending 33k plus on full HD 32 inches LG, Samsung or Sony does not makes any sense for me as can get 40 inch Philips full hd under 33k if bargained harder with 3 yrs warranty.

Sorry I may sound liked biased towards philips but still I find philips to be gr8 vfm package.

Today will be doing final check on all possible model of LG, Samsung & Sony as well with my family.

Thank you all.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

I am using 32" Philips full HD 3D DDB model Philips 32PFL7977/V7 for about a year now & *after calibrating* it this is what i get:



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/PznZqkm.png
*i.imgur.com/4lnp2Iy.png



these images look a little better when playing.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 9, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

How is your overall experience with philips DDB tv? How is normal SD channel viewing experience?

I'm now skeptical of getting DDB tvs as I fear if inbuilt Set top box gets faulty then entire tv unit have to be opened up which I do not want.

Even any local DTH service person had told me to avoid getting such tvs.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> How is your overall experience with philips DDB tv? How is normal SD channel viewing experience?
> 
> I'm now skeptical of getting DDB tvs as I fear if inbuilt Set top box gets faulty then entire tv unit have to be opened up which I do not want.
> 
> Even any local DTH service person had told me to avoid getting such tvs.



SD content will always be blurred on a HDTV.
You cannot do anything about.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

I mainly use it as a monitor & it works fine.HD channels look good but SD channel as expected are a bit blurry but even then i say it is better than similar/slightly higher rage models from lg,sony & samsung.you can simply get a normal dth connection to avoid using ddb(you will just lose one hdmi port).only thing is that this DDB requires a software update as i don't get audio(only video) on almost all HD channels but i am in a small city & local dth guy/technician doesn't know how this update procedure works for DDB tv.i know it works as i have seen demo of this model in a big city playing HD channels with audio.also i didn't follow through on this as i rarely use it to watch TV.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Thanks a ton. I too had read about the software update  issues for ddb.

Yesterday we had been to Vijay sales & my bro is insisting on getting the 40 inch edge led i.e. 40 pfl 5059 or the new 4000 series 40 pfl 4650. These two consumes less power 70 & 75 watts respectively. Both of these are retailing around 30k on flipkart with one year warranty but I am keen on 3 yrs warranty. Now will be negotiating for better deals offline. Lets see if they can match flipkart pricing.


Buy Philips 40PFL5059 102 cm (40.2) LED TV Online at best Prices In India

Buy Philips 40PFL4650 100 cm (40) LED TV Online at best Prices In India


My main concern is how the clarity will be on normal SD channels if the viewing distance is 5 feets. The seating would be 5 feet nearest & 12 to 14 feet far away. Can anyone please confirm this please..


----------



## Minion (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

One of the above model is IPS and direct led don't remember compare them both and get what ever you like.

SD channels will definitely looks good if you dont use colour and sharpness too aggressively.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

There is a full HD one from vu


----------



## sandynator (Aug 10, 2015)

Minion said:


> One of the above model is IPS and direct led don't remember compare them both and get what ever you like.
> 
> SD channels will definitely looks good if you dont use colour and sharpness too aggressively.



I hope you considered my nearest viewing Distance of 5 feet.

I doubt about IPS Panel. 
Is D led something to do with weight & depth factor? Newer model *40 PFL4650 is 12.5kg & have depth of 51mm* without stand while older *40PFL5059 is 7kg & have depth of 69mm* only

*Few more Doubts* please bear with me.

1. Will Power consumption be an major factor considering the television is on for say 6-7 hours per day? The above mentioned slim LEDs have 70 & 75 watts while other 39 inch from 3000 series have 90 watts.

2. Anyone knows the actual difference between Philips 5000, 4000 & 3000 Series ?

3. Will 2 HDMI ports suffice for future proofing ? I will use HD STB so one HDMI will be used & only one left. I will add up decent Home theatre from Onkyo or Yamaha later on. 

- - - Updated - - -



v.Na5h said:


> There is a full HD one from vu



Had check newer 32 inch FHD but did not like it at all while Philips HD Ready 32 PFL3230 was better in all respect. see my prior comments.

UPDATE:
Had called up Philips to confirm the warranty part & they replied by paying 4332 rupees extra I will get 2 yrs extended comprehensive warranty if I buy online. Need to find out *Maximum Buyback for my current 29 inch LG flatron CRT with 1200 Woofer* Or check OLX,Quikr for best deals


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

I used this for my DELL IPS 1920x1080  HDMI monitor when I did not have a TV. its really great. and can auto switch as soon as you power on a PC.
*ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51hBMiOWJkL.jpg
Link: Buy Aeoss 3 Port HDMI Switch Splitter Black HDMI Switcher, HD 1080p LCD, LED TV Xbox Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## sandynator (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Thanks a lot. So there is extension option available. hope it will supports all televisions.

Thanks again.

Still unsure of *40PFL5059* OR *40PFL4650*[new model] but mostly inclined to new model. 
Lets see if I get good deal offline on any of these 2. If not then will wait for new launches as mentioned to me by Philips Customer Care till Diwali Festival, may get some D2H package free by that time.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Thanks a lot. So there is extension option available. hope it will supports all televisions.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> ...



Yeah, this also acts as a repeater if your TV is not near the source.


----------



## Minion (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> I hope you considered my nearest viewing Distance of 5 feet.
> 
> I doubt about IPS Panel.
> Is D led something to do with weight & depth factor? Newer model *40 PFL4650 is 12.5kg & have depth of 51mm* without stand while older *40PFL5059 is 7kg & have depth of 69mm* only
> ...



I found this on its product page

Detailed specifications on 40PFL4650/V7
Detailed specifications on 40PFL5059/V7

3D comb filter 
What Is an HDTV 3D Comb Filter? | eHow

90 watts is nothing compared to CRT tvs.

5000 series has some more picture improving processing like 3D comb filter,3/2 - 2/2 motion pull down etc.

Philips 42PFL4150/V7 has IPS panel.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

[MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] &  [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] 
That was gr8 help.

Yes the 42 pfl 4150 is ips one.

I do not have much knowledge about leds but I did felt 5059 to be bit better when I had seen the comparison on Philips india site. 

Coming to main point now. I was at kohinoor electronic mega store just half an hour back & luckily they had both Philips model 40 pfl5059 and 40 pfl4650.

The sales person confirmed that 40pfl 4650 is edge led while 40pfl 5059 is d led.

Yesterday had checked my demo video on pfl 5059 in vijay sales so check the pfl4650.

Colour saturation on pfl 5059 was more compared to pfl 4650, which felt a bit soothing to eyes. We had set picture setting on vivid.Sd channels felt bit good on the edge led pfl4650 model. Settings could be toned down on pfl5059 he mentioned. Did not went too deep.

Connectivity front he said pfl4650 has 1 USB port extra.

When I disclosed the flipkart pricing for both he gave me his 2 best offers 
One some lg hts free worth 9k or buyback of my old crt.

I preferred buyback so final cost comes as follows
40Pfl5059 @ 28500 with 3yrs warranty

40Pfl 4650 @ 29500 with 3yrs warranty.

Need to reconfirm of comprehensive warranty from philips customer care. I think their Twitter page mentioned 1st year comprehensive warranty..

Took time till 15th August. Will discuss with family members & takes final call after proper comparison. 
BTW I'm still negative on getting 40 inches. I still feel normal sd channel viewing will be disappointing from 5 feet distance.

1or 2 year videocon d2h hd pack which many ppl got till march 2015 would great icing on cake .


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

i play my 42" fhd lg from 6feet looks like a theatre. oh i have a home theatre too  spent close to 90k for it but its worth it.
i stopped going to movie theatres now


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Hey sandynator, my sis uses Videocon d2h HD hooked to a 40 inch Full HD TV and PQ looks average(Both SD and HD).The UI is not user friendly.Try Tata Sky HD.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



Stormbringer said:


> Hey sandynator, my sis uses Videocon d2h HD hooked to a 40 inch Full HD TV and PQ looks average(Both SD and HD).The UI is not user friendly.Try Tata Sky HD.



i like the packages of TS but the PQ of ADTV and DishTV is the best. Talking about HD


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 11, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

just a heads up.i was checking the newer philips models & found out that all of the newer series 4 & 5 models have "pixel precise HD" not "perfect pixel HD" which is there in my series 7(now entire series 7 is discontinued).Can't comment on real world difference but after calibrating mine the results are quite good when using it as PC monitor.


----------



## Minion (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] &  [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> Took time till 15th August. Will discuss with family members & takes final call after proper comparison.
> ...



You should consider 40" minimum to enjoy your HD tv.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32 Full HD or HD Ready Television &amp; best 2 channel powered speakers for television use*



Stormbringer said:


> Hey sandynator, my sis uses Videocon d2h HD hooked to a 40 inch Full HD TV and PQ looks average(Both SD and HD).The UI is not user friendly.Try Tata Sky HD.



Thanks for that pointer. I need to change my DTH provider by October 1st week but that should be economical as well for annual recharge.
Currently on Old Max pack[currently Platinum pack ] of Reliance DTH. Paid somewhere around Rs.3900/- annually. 
*www.reliancedigitaltv.com/26-May-15-Subsc-Pack-Non-South.pdf

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> just a heads up.i was checking the newer philips models & found out that all of the newer series 4 & 5 models have "pixel precise HD" not "perfect pixel HD" which is there in my series 7(now entire series 7 is discontinued).Can't comment on real world difference but after calibrating mine the results are quite good when using it as PC monitor.



Presently they have Pixel Plus HD with 120hz PMR in lower segment HD ready Tv's while the FHD tv's have Pixel Precise HD 240 Hz PMR.

If I'm not mistaken Philips had taken down from India Series 6000,7000,& 8000 by the year 2013. 
They again *relaunched 8000 series in 2015 all 4k ultra HD models starting from Rs.1,55,000 for 50 inch*. This 4k series was a global launch so going by this *they may launch newer 4100/4200 OR Android Smart TV's of 5300/5500 series* which are or will be released in UK market.

I love Philips for  their Pixel Precise engine & colour tones especially skin tones looks natural. *They Are VFM too, 28.5k with exchange of 29 LG CRT for FHD 40 inch  with 3 yrs comprehensive warranty is good pricing IMO*. For this pricing I may get 32 inch from other brands that too with 1 year warranty only 

- - - Updated - - -



Gollum said:


> i play my 42" fhd lg from 6feet looks like a theatre. oh i have a home theatre too  spent close to 90k for it but its worth it.
> i stopped going to movie theatres now



Cool!!

Usage would be almost 80% Normal SD channel viewing by parents & 4 yrs old nephew so I feel 40 FHD inch would be bad choice.

Just now got almost exact distances...
*nearest distance 5 feet - 6 feet while having food or breakfast* from the wall where TV will be hanged. Normally a person can sit 7-8 feet far away till 13 feet.

TV could be hanged maximum above 27-28 inches from the floor [bottom part] if possible. Is that very low mount?
I cannot make any more alteration to existing wall unit & cabinets. My carpenter has still not given me green signal till now. I do not want to invest odd 15-20k for new wall unit just to accommodate 40 inch tv at this moment.

BTW I never remember if I had ever been to Theater in my entire lifetime. 

- - - Updated - - -



Minion said:


> You should consider 40" minimum to enjoy your HD tv.



Bro you can check my reply to Gollum. I have space constraint issue & my most usage will by parents & nephew to view normal SD content.

TV should be easy to shift also as we will be vacating our premises by end of 2016 as our apartment will be redeveloped.

No doubt 40 PFL5059/V7 which was launched around Sept - Oct. 2014 is VFM @28.5k after exchange.
LED TV 40PFL5059/V7 | Philips


In fact I was very much keen on getting 32 HD ready model from 5000 series & then shifting it to my native place but my bro is strictly against these HD Ready models. 
LED TV 32PFL5039/V7 | Philips

I may get this if I get it around 15k after exchange of my 29 inch CRT television.


OR wait for newer models as I'm expecting new range around September 2015 end or October 2015 beginning. 

Confusion?? 

Also fearing if I get *40PFL 5059* now & then if something new & attractive gets launched in next month.

*Xiaomi Mi TV 2* sounds appealing too.
Xiaomi Mi TV 2's New 40-Inch Full-HD Variant Launched | NDTV Gadgets


----------



## Gollum (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32 Full HD or HD Ready Television &amp; best 2 channel powered speakers for television use*



sandynator said:


> Thanks for that pointer. I need to change my DTH provider by October 1st week but that should be economical as well for annual recharge.
> Currently on Old Max pack[currently Platinum pack ] of Reliance DTH. Paid somewhere around Rs.3900/- annually.
> *www.reliancedigitaltv.com/26-May-15-Subsc-Pack-Non-South.pdf
> 
> ...



Believe me, when I got my 42", all one could see in the room was the TV lol.
for a big tv you need a bit of getting used to 
after a while, everything will look small to you.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



Gollum said:


> i like the packages of TS but the PQ of ADTV and DishTV is the best. Talking about HD



I saw ADTV and DishTV long time back.So cant comment on them(Im referring HD) . Also some TVs have good upscaling of SD content making it slightly better.OP should check out SD content on a pendrive and test it out at the showroom.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



Stormbringer said:


> I saw ADTV and DishTV long time back.So cant comment on them(Im referring HD) . Also some TVs have good upscaling of SD content making it slightly better.OP should check out SD content on a pendrive and test it out at the showroom.



Personal SD content is always better that what we get on DTH.
just check the lesser watched channels or music channels on DTH. you will notice the difference.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 12, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



Gollum said:


> Personal SD content is always better that what we get on DTH.
> just check the lesser watched channels or music channels on DTH. you will notice the difference.



That's true.Fox Life HD channels shows Ads in SD with black bands an all 4 sides.Looks crappy.


----------



## Minion (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



Gollum said:


> Personal SD content is always better that what we get on DTH.
> just check the lesser watched channels or music channels on DTH. you will notice the difference.



Indian channel like Sab,Sony uses some standard resolution to transmit that is why they are full screen but channels like animal planet,discovery uses odd resolution that is why we see those horrible bar.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



Stormbringer said:


> That's true.Fox Life HD channels shows Ads in SD with black bands an all 4 sides.Looks crappy.


Yes, I have noticed this in History tv 18 HD


Minion said:


> Indian channel like Sab,Sony uses some standard resolution to transmit that is why they are full screen but channels like animal planet,discovery uses odd resolution that is why we see those horrible bar.



Sony, Star plus are still on 4:3 aspect ration for SD channels
Colors infinity SD is on 16:9 aspect ratio so it looks nice even on SD.

The black border of discovery is because the original video is in 16:9 and they cannot/wont cut the video just to make it compatible with conventional 4:3 TV's.
Hence they show the video in correct aspect ratio.

This also means that people who have a HDTV can use the zoom option to efficiently and cleanly zoom to the correct aspect ratio of the Video rather than looking ay fat people.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Finally my carpenter checked the wall unit & gave me an negative reply. 

My bro's dream [& to some extent mine too] of getting 40 inches FHD LED Tv goes poof.. 

Alteration of the Wall-unit will be like totally destroying it so no point as it can be reused later on  in my native place. 

Now planning get some decent HD Ready 32 inches LED TV from reputed brands only preferably around 20k without exchange or 15 to 16k with exchange.


Requirements: 
1. 80% Normal SD channel viewing from any DTH provider  so better Up-scaling & good refresh rate so that fast action scenes look gr8 
2. Should play all Video formats through USB, Hard disk support will be gr8.
4. Play 1080p video smoothly. AC3 audio support too.
5. Connectivity at least 2 HDMI port, Audio Out, Headphone out too preferred, One USB, composite & component out. 

Can also wait till first week of October if some new releases lined up may be 32 inches Full HD around 25k without exchange.
Mostly inclined to LG new models because of IPS panels & all round protection which they claim.

LG 32LF505A - Wall LED TV | LG Electronics In

LG 32LF553A - HD LED TV with Motion ECO Sensor | LG Electronics India

LG 32LF515A - Transform LED TV with Motion ECO Sensor | LG India

LG 32LF554A - HD LED TV with Smart Energy Saving | LG Electronics India

LG 32LF550A - HD LED TV with Triple XD Engine | LG Electronics India

Any other better suggestions?


----------



## Minion (Aug 13, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Take a look at this too
KLV-32R412C
Sony BRAVIA KLV-32R412C 80 cm (32) WXGA LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com


----------



## Gollum (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Finally my carpenter checked the wall unit & gave me an negative reply.
> 
> My bro's dream [& to some extent mine too] of getting 40 inches FHD LED Tv goes poof..
> 
> ...


If you wait till diwali, you can get free goodies with these and extended warranty free.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 14, 2015)

*Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & DTH provider[HD connection]*

Putting television buying decision pending for sometime.
Till then can some of you please throw some light on DTH Providers with *better PQ Quality, economical & maximum HD channels*

Channels viewed will be as follows
All regional Marathi Channels[Reliance DTH misses many],

Popular New channels Hindi & English,

All Informative channels like Discovery, NGC, Fox life, etc. in HD or FHD

All Sports channels especially for Cricket & kabbadi  viewing only in HD or FHD.

Kids package [mainly CN, Discovery kids, Nick,] any other informative channels for kids

All English Movies. HD would not hurt as well. 

Hindi Movie channels which broadcast old classics  

& Music channels


 Ready to spend 4k to 4.5k annually

Requirements:
1.Outage should be bare minimum during rains.
2. Non obstructive & transparent logo. My Reliance DTH sucks at this, has left its mark on my CRT tv when on blue background. 
3. Best possible Picture Quality & audio quality in SD as well as HD channels.
4. User friendly UI & universal remote if possible. My old man should not bother me for it.

Just checked Tata Sky & their *metro pack* may suit me @4180 [not sure if tax is inclusive] but its missing all Ten Sports & Neo channels.


----------



## Gollum (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & DTH provider[HD connection]*



sandynator said:


> Putting television buying decision pending for sometime.
> Till then can some of you please throw some light on DTH Providers with *better PQ Quality, economical & maximum HD channels*
> 
> Channels viewed will be as follows
> ...



Airtel(hindi+HD Great Quality+Translucent logo) and Tatasky(english + almost invisible logo) for VFM with quality
D2H(VFM wrt quantity of channels + ) - Bad Quality HD and SD Slightly opaque logo
DishTV(quality+Best HD Quality Expensive + Slightly opaque logo)


----------



## sandynator (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Thanks a ton bro.
Just rechecked the tata sky Metro pack again & it has just CN for kids in that pack 

Crap! I need to pay extra for HD access fees  missed that fine prints...


----------



## Gollum (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Thanks a ton bro.
> Just rechecked the tata sky Metro pack again & it has just CN for kids in that pack



How old are you?
I liked CN was I was a kid now, its just sh.t
chota bheem and other bs cartoons make is the least watched channel.
I do like watching DisneyXD as it shows spiderman


----------



## sandynator (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Actually  I left watching television 5-6 years back. These cartoon channels are for my 4 yrs old nephew.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Actually  I left watching television 5-6 years back. These cartoon channels are for my 4 yrs old nephew.



Oh I still watch cartoons but sadly I am not 4 anymore


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

*videoconworld.com/liquid-luminous/
If there is any NEXT store in your city check these out,looks promising considering philips led tv panels were manufactured by videocon.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Yes, yesterday's times had first full page ad. Of it.

Not sure how its actually but would definitely check out.
Thanks.


----------



## Stormbringer (Aug 14, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Few observations from me-
Tata Sky UI is user friendly and your parents wont have problem getting used it.Remote layout is pretty straightforward. Modifying channel packages is very easy via their website.

Videocon UI sucks big time IMO.Remote feels like a chinese toy  Disruptions while raining is less compared to Tata Sky.Also no need get a costlier setup box for recording.One just needs to get the recording feature activated by calling CC and then connect a pendrive or external hard disk to the setup box.


----------



## sandynator (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

As per what I have gone through internet found out that Dish TV has better channels packages & Picture Quality too. Second best is Airtel & third is Tata sky[lacks neo sports pack]. Dish & Airtel are better in channel additions. Airtel & Tata Sky use similar software so very much identical in UI part.

Now just want to know which DTH is better at showcasing Latest English[uncensored] & Hindi movies? Can we record it & watch later on?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 17, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Forget "uncensored" as far as tv viewing is concerned in India.even common curse words will be muted in english movies & tv shows.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Guys,
How is infibeam.com for buying televisions??

Getting good price for Panasonic 32 inch Full HD model.

Panasonic TH-32C460DX Full HD TV Price: Buy Panasonic TH-32C460DX Full HD TV Online in India - Infibeam.com

After discount getting it for 22000 INR.

Your opinion guys, please...

Not getting this model online anywhere else


----------



## Minion (Sep 21, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Panasonic PQ always seems dull to me.Don't get Panasonic either get from Sony or Philips.
Philips 32PFL5039/V7 81 cm (32) HD Ready LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com
Sony KLV-32R412B LED TV Price: Buy Sony KLV-32R412B LED TV Online in India - Infibeam.com


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

We have a Panasonic 32 inch E6 series TV.Its around 1.5 years old.I am happy with the PQ. Make sure the Panasonic model has a headphone jack port. Also keep in mind the Panasonic ASS is average.


----------



## sandynator (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32&quot; Full HD or HD Ready Television &amp; best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



Minion said:


> Panasonic PQ always seems dull to me.Don't get Panasonic either get from Sony or Philips.
> Philips 32PFL5039/V7 81 cm (32) HD Ready LED Television - Buy Online @ Snapdeal.com
> Sony KLV-32R412B LED TV Price: Buy Sony KLV-32R412B LED TV Online in India - Infibeam.com



To some extent even I did like philips HD ready model 3700 series which is very old when compared to panasonic HD ready 32C401D/32C410D for viewing my HD content through USB.

The above *Philips 32PFL5039* was not available offline in Mumbai when I searched for it 1 month back & its old model. Philips have introduced 5-6 models *[but no 32 incher Full HD one]* in last month so better to invest in that if I've to choose Philips & I think the pricing of new Philips models  would be on higher side initially.  
Its better to get Philips with 3 yrs warranty offline spending 2k more. 

Sony is out of question for its not so VFM for my needs, I would be better off getting Sharp or philips 39/40 inch around 30k but its overkill for my purpose & room or the mentioned Panasonic 32 inch Full HD under 25k with 2 yrs warranty after getting an Demo in store. 

Pricing of *Panasonic TH-32C460DX* 32 inch Full HD is pretty luring at the moment considering the features but will check it in local shops & then take my call. Moreover I think its in top tier brands.

TH-32C460DX LED LCD TV - Panasonic India

I know 32 inch Full HD may not make sense but I feel it would be better investment considering for next 5-7 years for small room.

- - - Updated - - -



Stormbringer said:


> We have a Panasonic 32 inch E6 series TV.Its around 1.5 years old.I am happy with the PQ. Make sure the Panasonic model has a headphone jack port. Also keep in mind the Panasonic ASS is average.



Yes the model which I'm eying for has Headphone out as per spec sheet from Panasonic India


----------



## Stormbringer (Sep 22, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Lower end Models of Sony are not manufactured by Sony themselves but licensed to some Chinese manufacturers.Also [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION] if you are going to wall mount the TV keep an eye on the position of ports.The more on the side, the better.Little things like this gets missed.


----------



## HE-MAN (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

guys need 3d led tv 32inch 120hz minimum and not too expensive


----------



## Minion (Sep 25, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

^Your budget?


----------



## sandynator (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Shortlisted 3-4 models in televisions & will get it before Diwali, hopefully in Navratri festival.

TV will be bought from *Paytm*. Is it reliable?

Need to know about the DTH connection.
Inclined towards *Airtel* but before getting it want to know which offers *best Picture Quality & Audio Quality* among *Airtel, Tata Sky & Dish TV*

Any cheaper *DVD/blue ray player/ Media player* with better up-scaling which supports all Video as well as Audio formats through USB? Radio FM/AM will be better as my mom loves listening to it.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Shortlisted 3-4 models in televisions & will get it before Diwali, hopefully in Navratri festival.
> 
> TV will be bought from *Paytm*. Is it reliable?
> 
> ...



get airtel only if you don't watch english channels and like hindi only
get TataSky for english.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32&quot; Full HD or HD Ready Television &amp; best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Thanks.
Whenever I do get a chance to watch TV I prefer English movie channels only, music, new channels & infotainment/lifestyle while my parents will watch news & regional channels. So I guess Airtel will suffice our needs & it seems better for channel package compared to my current Reliance Digital Tv.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanks.
Whenever I do get a chance to watch TV I prefer English movie channels only, music, new channels & infotainment/lifestyle while my parents will watch news & regional channels. So I guess Airtel will suffice our needs & it seems better for channel package compared to my current Reliance Digital Tv.


----------



## Cyanide (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

FYR : Sony sales person @ sony center (Ghatkopar, Mumbai) mentioned about freebies (3D glasses) during Navratri and Diwali season.
He suggested me to wait until 12th October.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



Cyanide said:


> FYR : Sony sales person @ sony center (Ghatkopar, Mumbai) mentioned about freebies (3D glasses) during Navratri and Diwali season.
> He suggested me to wait until 12th October.



Thanks, Sony models are on my list too. I may get it online only most probably *Paytm* as they had good offers with extended warranty during Ganesh Festival.

Actually I preferred to wait to get some good offers & from Navratri 13 Oct. till Diwali end 13th Nov. is the best period.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Guys out of the following two televisions which would be best buy & why?

LG 32LF560T
LG 32LF560T - Full HD LED TV with Smart Mobile Link | LG India

Sony KLV-32R562C	
*www.sony.co.in/product/klv-32r562c

I personally liked PQ of Sony but never had chance to compare both models side by side in showroom. 
LG has advantage of Flexible Wall mount which would cost 2k-2.5k if I choose to go for Sony LED. In this amount I can get +2 years warranty from sony. Television should be durable,sturdy & long lasting. Out of the two which would be more future proof model?

Both the television could be sourced from Paytm around *25000 to 28000 with one year warranty* as per cashback offer.


----------



## Minion (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

I would say get Sony.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

1) Is the LG model have Web OS ? Bcoz the non-webos  TVs UI is hideous.
2)LG charge for Demo,Installation and Wall mounting if bought from Online.My cousin bought LG 32LF6300 - Full HD Smart TV with Web OS 2.0 | LG Electronics In (for 32k.Try this model if you can stretch your budget.Its really good and the included Magic remote works wonderfully ) from Amazon and we had to install it ourself(We did not wall mount it).
3)LG extended warranty is costlier than Sony I think.Confirm it.
4)Sony R series Tv are manufactured by Foxconn and supposed to have quality issues according to avforum. Link-*www.avforums.com/threads/sony-2015-full-hd-2015-w80-75-70c.1937303/.If its ok Sony with extended warranty looks like a better choice.


----------



## sandynator (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Finally settled in for 40 inch full HD television.

Wasn't easy task in finalizing television as wanted to make every member happy.[


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 29, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Finally settled in for 40 inch full HD television.
> 
> Wasn't easy task in finalizing television as wanted to make every member happy.[



Which one did you buy ?


----------



## sandynator (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Sorry that I couldn't complete as accidentally pressed send button while traveling back home.

Finally booked Philips 40 PFL4650 @30k without any exchange & got 5 years comprehensive brand warranty from *www.kohinoortv.com/ Malad store.


LED TV 40PFL4650/V7 | Philips


Almost had finalized to get Panasonic 42C410 42 inch IPS superbright plus with 3 yrs warranty on 11th October.

 TH-42C410D LED LCD TV - Panasonic India

In fact on 14th would have booked from paytm in 10k cashback offer but my PSU bank rejected the transaction as they do not honour debit card transactions above 25k. Later the same day offer ended on that model & had to wait till yesterday i.e. 28th October. 
In between while checking out for some other better offers offline we got to compare Philips & Panasonic side by side in 2-3 showrooms. Panasonic's brighness was superb but it failed to reproduce colours & skin tones to our liking & moreover it lacked format support(saved my immediate investment for BlueRay Player). The UI of panasonic felt dead slow compared to Philips 2015 series. Colours were overtly saturated & somewhat unreal for my preference. 
SD channels felt bit more fuzzy to my eyes when compared to Philips models. 
It also lacked headphones out.

Considering all these points I took my call yesterday i.e. 28th October & after hard bargain settled in for Philips 40 PFL4650 by paying 1k advance.

Its not that Panasonic 42C410 is bad but did not felt VFM @42k actual price even though I would have got it for @32k net pricing after 10k cashback in paytm wallet. I was not comfortable waiting for Cashback & keeping it blocked in paytm wallet. So instead I preferred to book some other household appliances from the same store.

Thanks to all my friends & fellow members  [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]   [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION], [MENTION=120775]GhorMaanas[/MENTION] & others who help me & had patience to answer to my queries  in forum thread as well as private messages.

Thanks again.


----------



## Stormbringer (Oct 30, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Sorry that I couldn't complete as accidentally pressed send button while traveling back home.
> 
> Finally booked Philips 40 PFL4650 @30k without any exchange & got 5 years comprehensive brand warranty from *www.kohinoortv.com/ Malad store.



Congrats on your New TV.Looks like you got a very good deal.Do post a short review with lots of pics if you can


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 31, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

congrats [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION]! do share some pics when possible.


----------



## Minion (Oct 31, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Sorry that I couldn't complete as accidentally pressed send button while traveling back home.
> 
> Finally booked Philips 40 PFL4650 @30k without any exchange & got 5 years comprehensive brand warranty from *www.kohinoortv.com/ Malad store.
> 
> ...



Congo buddy.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Should I get voltage stabilizer/ surge protector for my led tv?
 Sony & LG are shouting loud about their 4 way or 6 way protection.
Is it necessary in metro cities? Or just marketing techniques?

Did not see anything on box. The package is still not opened. Waiting for installation.


Any pointers for dth dish tv or tatasky or airtel ?
Need best picture quality in SD as well as HD


----------



## Gollum (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Should I get voltage stabilizer/ surge protector for my led tv?
> Sony & LG are shouting loud about their 4 way or 6 way protection.
> Is it necessary in metro cities? Or just marketing techniques?
> 
> ...


get dishTruHD
get v-guard stabilizer


----------



## Minion (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Should I get voltage stabilizer/ surge protector for my led tv?
> Sony & LG are shouting loud about their 4 way or 6 way protection.
> Is it necessary in metro cities? Or just marketing techniques?
> 
> ...



If you have a old UPS use it.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

The television was installed on Monday but could not take pics while unboxing as was not at home. Will update with pics later on. 

The installer did decent job & Philips customer care was prompt to react. He told voltage stabilizer/surge protector not needed but I may purchase v-guard stabilizer later on as suggested by   [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] &   [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION]. 

For DTH Airtel was in mind but in the end selected *Tatasky for their Service & HD count [Mega HD Pack @8600]*. Dish TV is almost non existent in our locality & felt costlier for their max package. 

Thanks to all.


*Would like to continue here for seeking advice on speakers for my LED.
*
Anyone tried connecting 5.1 speaker sets to LED TV?

*Edifier DA 5000 pro* is appealing @7999 but from shopclues.com 
I do not intend to buy any Blue ray/ Media player soon so wanted speaker set to be directly connected to TV Or Tatasky HD box which has optical/SPDIF out along with normal AV out.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> The television was installed on Monday but could not take pics while unboxing as was not at home. Will update with pics later on.
> 
> The installer did decent job & Philips customer care was prompt to react. He told voltage stabilizer/surge protector not needed but I may purchase v-guard stabilizer later on as suggested by   [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION] &   [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION].
> 
> ...


There isn't any 5.1 speaker that supports 5.1 digital input via HDMI or SPDIF or Coaxial.
You need to buy an AV receiver and spearkers
You can buy a 2.1 channel speaker and connect it to the tv's headphone out. This way you can control the volume level with the TV remote.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Ok sir will try connecting my edifier c2 first. If I am not mistaken edifier da 5000 pro has AV in & 3.5mm pc input in subwoofer unit. The sub of da 5000 pro has in built amplifier & all speakers are connected to it. So I guess all speakers may be powered but not sure if output & effects will be loud enough.

Will I be able to control volume through tv if connected using av cable?


----------



## Minion (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Not sure but I think yes.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Ok sir will try connecting my edifier c2 first. If I am not mistaken edifier da 5000 pro has AV in & 3.5mm pc input in subwoofer unit. The sub of da 5000 pro has in built amplifier & all speakers are connected to it. So I guess all speakers may be powered but not sure if output & effects will be loud enough.
> 
> *Will I be able to control volume through tv if connected using av cable?*



bro, its like this.
headphone out volume level is controlled by tv remote
so, any speaker/headphone connected to this output will have its volume controllable via the tv remote.

if u connect the speaker to the dth set top box, then you will not be able to control the volume.


----------



## sandynator (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Ok thanks for clarification bro.

Will out put differ much from headphones & av out?

In morning did not had time to check my c2 but will do it tonight


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Nov 27, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Hi friends

I am using Panasonic 42X20D Plasma TV. For the last 10 days my TV used to shut down automatically and then the red light blinked for 6 times in a row. We normally power off the TV for few minutes and it came back.

Now since last few days, the picture of the TV has become very bad and it is showing something like this given in youtube video:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7znmARyz16k

I called the engineer from local shop and he is saying that the power board and Y board needs replacement and will cost me nearly 7000.

1.  So please suggest if I should get it replaced or buy a new TV (32 or 40 inch) and if new TV, please suggest one in the budget of 20000/-

2.  Can we use a Monitor which has speakers as TV.  if yes, which way ?


----------



## Minion (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



rohitshakti2 said:


> Hi friends
> 
> I am using Panasonic 42X20D Plasma TV. For the last 10 days my TV used to shut down automatically and then the red light blinked for 6 times in a row. We normally power off the TV for few minutes and it came back.
> 
> ...



Get a new 32" philips tv.Will be within your budget.
Buy Philips 32PFL5039/V7 81 cm (32) HD Ready LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

How about this one:

Buy Arise TV-AG-INSPIRIO-40 101 Cm (40) Full HD LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## sandynator (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Better invest in vu or micromax in extreme case & get extended warranty. My preference for vu as have checked it in detailed.

Can expect vu in offers around Christmas or new year


----------



## sandynator (Nov 30, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Better if you extend the budget to 30k & get philips 40 inchers from local dealer after hard bargain. You may get at least 3 yrs warranty or may be 5 yrs if the offer is extended till new year. May not be brighter with eye popping colours but it produces true & natural colours


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Better if you extend the budget to 30k & get philips 40 inchers from local dealer after hard bargain. You may get at least 3 yrs warranty or may be 5 yrs if the offer is extended till new year. May not be brighter with eye popping colours but it produces true & natural colours



So all in all you all recommend buying a new TV instead of getting the above panasonic TV repaired.

If so, can it be sold out anywhere, if yes, how & where in Delhi ?


----------



## sandynator (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



rohitshakti2 said:


> So all in all you all recommend buying a new TV instead of getting the above panasonic TV repaired.
> 
> If so, can it be sold out anywhere, if yes, how & where in Delhi ?



Have you taken quote from company service centre?? Can service person give assurance that the tv may serve you for another 2 yrs or so. 
Try that first if they are giving any warranty for repairs & then take your call.

You can invest in 32 inch which [MENTION=125133]Minion[/MENTION] bro suggested if not viewing much of movies & personal content.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



Minion said:


> Get a new 32" philips tv.Will be within your budget.
> Buy Philips 32PFL5039/V7 81 cm (32) HD Ready LED Television Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal



You became philips Rep? ? suggesting everyone philips TV  JK


----------



## rohitshakti2 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Please give your views on these TVs

Philips 40PFL5059 102 cm (40.2) LED TV vs BPL 41PEMVF1 102 cm (40) LED TV vs Videocon VJU40FH 98 cm (40) LED TV vs Vu 40D6575 102 cm (40) LED TV: Compare Televisions: Flipkart.com


----------



## sandynator (Dec 1, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

No idea about BPL as its exclusive to flipkart. Had good exp with BPL CRT tv  long back.

Philips 40PFL5059 has very good reviews from all sites & its Direct LED tv bit bulging at rear with better brightness. In fact I was going for that TV only but could not find it as almost all stock were cleared. So I settled for *40PFL4650 Edge led* & quite happy with it as its latest 2015 model with good format support & 2 USB's & Headphone out.

While researching I found few Videocon Tv models appealing too. Both Philips & Videocon if bought offline offer 3 or 5 yrs warranty as per offer. 
Philips are assembled/ manufactured by P.E. electronics in Aurangabad, Maharashtra which is a part of Videocon Group.

VU are decent buy but I did not like their colour reproduction. In big billion sale VU 40D6575 was around 18k so that's worth under 20k.

My advice would be you better visit any local store first & get demo of Philips, Videocon & Vu. You can get clear idea & good offers too as its year end.

Mention your location it might help to point out local dealers.


----------



## Minion (Dec 2, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



ariftwister said:


> You became philips Rep? ? suggesting everyone philips TV  JK



Nope I don't want anyone to spend too much on Tvs. No matter for how much you buy a tv from Sony,Samsung,LG be it 50k or 3l these stupid companies are giving you only 1 yr warranty.if something happens after one year they will charge you too much for repair That is the reason I don't suggest expensive tvs and they are simply not worth it.
Among branded tvs Philips are of very good quality and they are cheap too. final choice is yours.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*



sandynator said:


> Sorry that I couldn't complete as accidentally pressed send button while traveling back home.
> 
> Finally booked Philips 40 PFL4650 @30k without any exchange & got 5 years comprehensive brand warranty from *www.kohinoortv.com/ Malad store.
> 
> ...



Since you've recently purchased a Philips TV i think this might be the right place to ask...

I have a Samsung 40H5100, it's in my living room, used as a monitor by me sparingly, main use is watching TV serials; SD Channels, Star Jlsha and Zee Bangla if you're familiar.

I will be moving out, so I thought of buying a small HD Ready 768p 32" for TV watching and keep the Samsung 40" for myself.

Or I was thinking of getting a larger TV, preferably 50" if it's decently priced.

The Philips 55PFL5059 55" LED TV is available for Rs 59000 on Snapdeal. 55" is really large, and the price is absurdly low. I don't trust brands like Micromax and Videocon and Vu at all ( experienced cheap TVs of these brands in hostels, horrible quality,  will never buy for myself )

But Philips seems to have decent user reviews online. I need a simple Non Smart Non 3D TV for monitor use and multiplayer gaming and watching Music videos, 55" is going to be awesome.

Is Philips picture quality good enough ? Brightness and color reproduction satisfactory ? Any issues such as noise or color aberrations ? Any problems with installation ? Build Quality ? 

Will buy at the beginning of next year.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

I doubt it for gaming but it suffices my family's need for tv viewing Tatasky hd box. Its just 60 hertz t.v. 
If I remember correctly hd channels like ngc, discovery , fox life looked excellent to me when I last watched tv (not much of led tv experience) 

Tv viewing from extreme angles for my Philips edge lit led model 40 pfl4650 not better. So take that into consideration. It fades out more for sd channels.

Philips 2015 series tv plays most of the video formats. Cannot play dts audio & flac audio.

For movies cannot comment much as just got to see only 1 movie since purchase i.e. Jurassic world. It was full hd blu ray rip of 8gb in size so if the source is good then no worries I guess.

You are used to eye popping colours of samsung so I would say better keep samsung for self use & for sd channels get philips 32pfl 5039 hd ready model or some new releases from philips which will barely cost you 22k max.

If getting Philips head on to local stores which offer good bargains as you may get minimum 3 yrs or even 5 yrs warranty. For online buyer philips offer only 1 yr warranty unless any offer is going on.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 7, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

If wanna get biggies from philips then better wait as from this year they have brought back higher series led models like the ambilight 8000 series or 4k tvs from 7000 series.
 In short higher series are better & current 5000 series selling online  are all older models. See philips site for all models.

Let you eyes judge it so get demo first.
Finally I can say from my exp. philips has better upscaling compared to panasonic & even LG for some midrange models


----------



## mitraark (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

Thanks for the detailed reply. I guess it'd be wiser to go for a cheap 32" Philips TV for home, and keep the Samsung for myself.



Still, 55" would have been awesome ! Will be on the lookout for Cheap 48" of LG or Samsung during new year time.


----------



## sandynator (Dec 8, 2015)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

when visiting stores get the files given in the following video. It may help.


----------



## andy_65_in (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

My samsung 32 full hd model conked off exactly 1 yr after buying where i had forgoteen to xtend warantee.had to fight with them to get another replacement which they gave free but refused to give any warantee.this one also conked off WITHIN one yr.now they want 17500 INR and are ready to replace the tv with 1 yr warantee.am fed up with them.thinking of buying some other 32 led model preferablt Phillips as i see in reviews in this thread unless someone has other suggestions.for me its bye bye samsung now forever.shud i buy a phillips


----------



## Minion (Feb 14, 2016)

*Re: Advice on 32" Full HD or HD Ready Television & best 2 channel powered speakers for television us*

^Exactly! That is what i am trying to convey people here.


----------

